# What's the Best Hyatt Week to Purchase?



## Kal (Jun 8, 2008)

One of the most frequent questions is "What week should I purchase?"  Many people have a target vacation week(s) so they want to purchase a Hyatt week that will allow the best use of points.

Let's say the target is something like Week 15 (typical spring break).  Is there a consensus on buying Week 14, Week 15 or Week 16?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 8, 2008)

For my family -  kids 10 and 6- I would say mid June through July.


----------



## Kal (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the thought but I'm asking from a points strategy point of view.  The question is - if I frequently want to travel on W15 would I be better off owning a week after or before W15 so as to give me the most flexibility with my points in the future?


----------



## bdh (Jun 9, 2008)

Kal said:


> Let's say the target is something like Week 15 (typical spring break).  Is there a consensus on buying Week 14, Week 15 or Week 16?



With week 15 as an individual's typical target travel date, my vote is to own week 14 - that way your points are already in place when week 15 owners get their week/points - the thought being that if a week 15 owner knows that they are not using their HRPP week and book another week or property as soon as they get their points, you've got points available to book the week 15 that the other owner just gave up. 

Conversely, if you own week 16 and you want to travel week 15 - if the week 15 owner immediately gives their HRPP week as soon as it hits their account, you are sitting there waiting for another week for your points (and hoping that someone else doesn't snag the week 15 before your points hit you account).

Obviously, this strategy gets blown out of the water as soon as you want to travel week 13 one year  - and there you are sitting there holding a week 14.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2008)

This is an interesting question, and being fairly new to Hyatt, I haven't figured out the answer.

For example, I own a week 50 and I want a partial week 7.  A week 7 owner gave up part of his week at week 10, so my request matched as my points were 12 weeks old.  However, if it is true that most requests would match at 6 months out, or at week 33, then that would mean my points would be 35 weeks old under that scenario.  If I owned a week 32, that might do just as well for me, provided I had a good spot on the waitlist.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 9, 2008)

OOps sorry for misunderstanding earlier- me and my low IQ-
AnywayI own week 6 and week 32- 
Week 6 has been the most flexible- it has made it very easy for me to make CUP reservations for easter or Summer.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

What a complicated system Hyatt has!!!  Are all of you owners some type of genius?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just Kal and Denise.....

The Hyatt system sounds confusing  at first but is very user friendly - once you get used to it. 

Like Hilton- i fyou have enough points you can almost always get reservation when you want.

Marriott an dStarwood can be tough


----------



## Denise L (Jun 10, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Just Kal and Denise.....
> 
> The Hyatt system sounds confusing  at first but is very user friendly - once you get used to it.
> 
> ...



Whoa...  Nice to be included with Kal in knowing Hyatt, but I am still learning  the ropes (from Kal and others) and trying to figure out what week is best to buy next for my Hyatt purchase.  I only have 1400 points and already I have had one of my waitlists cancelled when another waitlist matched, so I have a lot to learn. Hyatt agents are great to deal with, so they fixed the waitlist for me.  Great customer service!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Customer Service:  Wish I could say the same for Starwood.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Customer Service:  Wish I could say the same for Starwood.



I know Cathy- 
If Starwood doesnt start making changes soon - I think a lot of people will move to Hyatt just for the customer service.  Denise would be able to compare she owns both


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2008)

In the Week 15 example I mentioned we also need to factor in the time frame when the HRPP window closes.  Since use of your HRPP week expires 26 weeks prior to the ownership date, it would be best to know if you get the target reservation before the HRPP window ends.  Thus, you would have the option to quickly confirm use of your HRPP unit as a fall back safety net.  If the HRPP expires before you get confirmation (i.e. 6-months prior to the target stay when those units are released) you must find another way to use the points.

So this safety net approach says you want to own the week which is later than the target stay week.  In my example that would mean owning Week 16 would work best for stays in Week 14 or 15.  If you own W15 and want to stay elsewhere during W15 the HRPP unit expires before the reservation can be confirmed.


----------



## Lingber (Sep 6, 2008)

Kal said:


> In the Week 15 example I mentioned we also need to factor in the time frame when the HRPP window closes.  Since use of your HRPP week expires 26 weeks prior to the ownership date, it would be best to know if you get the target reservation before the HRPP window ends.  Thus, you would have the option to quickly confirm use of your HRPP unit as a fall back safety net.  If the HRPP expires before you get confirmation (i.e. 6-months prior to the target stay when those units are released) you must find another way to use the points.
> 
> So this safety net approach says you want to own the week which is later than the target stay week.  In my example that would mean owning Week 16 would work best for stays in Week 14 or 15.  If you own W15 and want to stay elsewhere during W15 the HRPP unit expires before the reservation can be confirmed.



OK, Now I really need help! I first thought to buy Hyatt for Points. Strategy was to buy 2200 pts for the lowest price possible and use those points at Various HVC's or trade into II. Rationale is we like going to different places and we need as many points as possible to go to the new Hyatt properties.

Then after doing more research I started to waiver my position. First because my family has limited travel flexibility due to the kids schools somostly late July to early August and that is a high demand period. So maybe it makes more sense to buy a fixed week at a resort we know we would be happy with if we can't find a match at another Hyatt. As for II, I am reading it is not a good use of points. (We are pretty fussy about staying in Deluxe resorts and that is why we like Hyatt) We also loose a bit of trading power because the summer weeks we are looking at are 2000 pts.

Now after reading this thread (thank you all) you have pointed out that if we wish to trade for our same week, we will always have the HRPP unit expire before the reservation can be confirmed. 

Which is the better way to go...Buy a week you can live with most of the time or good strictly for the trades?


----------



## Kal (Sep 9, 2008)

Lingber said:


> ...Which is the better way to go...Buy a week you can live with most of the time or good strictly for the trades?


 
There will always be uncertainty on getting reservations other than the unit/week you own.  During the 6-month HRPP interval you can always fall back to stay at your owned unit if your preferred reservation does not come thru.  Therefore, I recommend that you purchase a unit where you would be perfectly happy to return year after year.  That way you're never disappointed.


----------



## Lingber (Sep 9, 2008)

Hal one more question please. If I used my points in summer 2008 and my 2009 points are not due until dec, can I waitlist in Sept for a summer 2009 stay by borrowing points? If so, do I give up my right to use my week?

Thanks. By the way, Kal, your website has become my daily reference tool! It is awesome!


----------



## Kal (Sep 9, 2008)

Let me see if I understand.  As of August 08, you have no points in your account and you receive your 2009 points in Dec. 2008.

1.  Can you waitlist for a summer 2009 stay?  Yes, you can put your name on a waitlist even if you don't have any points.  You don't have to borrow anything.

2.  Do you give up your owned unit/week by getting on a waitlist?  No, you have 6-months starting when you receive your next year's points (12/08 in this case) to decide if you want to use your owned week ("HRPP week").  HOWEVER, if you are on a waitlist, and a unit becomes available, Hyatt will look at your account to see if you have enough points.  If you do (and you haven't declined use of your HRPP week) the necessary points will be taken from your account, your reservation will be confirmed AND your owned week will be provided to the Club.

Now if you have enough points in your account exclusive of the HRPP week, the reservation will be confirmed and you still have the option to use your HRPP week.


----------



## Lingber (Sep 9, 2008)

So under this scenario, if the waitlist clears prior to receiving points in Dec 2008, when Hyatt goes to look at my account and sees that I have no points, will they go ahead and "borrow" from dec 2008 and confirm the reservation? 

I really appreciate your assistance!


----------



## Kal (Sep 9, 2008)

If your name comes up on the wait list and you don't have enought points to fill the request they will skip you and go on to the next person.  You will then remain No. 1 on the wait list however the process will repeat itself every time a unit becomes available.  When you finally have sufficient points AND a unit becomes available, your request will be filled.  Obviously there are only so many units so the longer the wait, the lower chance of getting confirmed.

Hyatt will not borrow points.  The owner has to take specific action to make that happen and there are numerous requirements associated with the borrowing process, none of which are very attractive.


----------

